# Ipswich Odeon Cinema



## Abo (Sep 6, 2007)

Ipswich Odeon - 17th June 2007

Opened in 1991 closed in 2005. It closed because UGC (now Cineworld) opened a cinema less than half a mile away, and something had to give, as neither were making any money. In this case, it was the Odeon. The building sort of didn't cost them anything, as they did a deal with the council. They owned the building next door, and wanted to make it bigger, but the council wanted to keep the stage. The deal was, the council built the shell of the new building for the odeon, and they did a straight swap. The new building is worth a great deal more than the old one, so they had a result. Apparently, this Odeon only rented their chairs, so when they closed, they gave them all back.


----------



## King Al (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll bring the pop corn you bring the film, Another great tour


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 6, 2007)

Really like the architecture - it's just so Art Deco for a modern building. Also looks so clean and untrashed. Nice one!


----------

